# Looking to replace our Case 2590



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

4th gear is out of our Case 2590 and shop says at least $5000 to fix. I am looking at replacing it, we use it mostly on our NH H7450 discbine and I may use for some tillage and manure . Also may use to replace our 4430 on our JD 1750 vacuum 6 row corn planter. Having some hydraulic problems with the 4430 and planter takes a lot of hydraulics. I have been talking with Randall Brothers of Ohio about a 4630, 4640, and a 4840. Has anyone had any dealings with Randall Brothers and any thoughts on replacement tractor. I have a big Case 9150 4wd for heavy work and a JD 4640 . I use the 4640 to pull one of our discbines and would like this newer tractor to pull the other. Thanks Bob


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

What do they think is wrong with the Case to run the bill to five thousand?


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

I had Binkley and Hurst out and they said the shifting fork was wore bad and I believe 4th gear and the shifting collar needs replaced. Tractor has to be split and power shift pulled to get back to the ranges where 4th gear is. Elvin also said they may need to replace some parts in power shift while it is out if they see some wore parts. We have split tractors in our shop , not sure we have the right employees to do the job now. Binkley and Hurst is estimating $3000 in labor. They also said that we will do no damage to the tractor if we continue to use it, just wont have 4th gear. Problem is the farms we have hay on spread across 20 miles. Home farm sits in the middle .


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

saw 2590 sell on farm sale last spring for $6500 only had 2500 hours looked clean.Hard to justify 5000 in work unless you plan on keeping it awhile and you are sure everything else is solid


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

My brother is currently working on our 3020 Deere in the transmission and diff and it's going to be about $7k in parts and we aren't questioning it. The engine has 5,000 hrs on a rebuild and runs like a top and the hydraulic pump was done last year. If we do this it'll probably be good to finish its life here with us since it only gets a couple hundred hours a year.

If you like the tractor and everything else is good I'd seriously consider fixing it. Who knows what its replacement might have going on with it?


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Bob M said:


> I had Binkley and Hurst out and they said the shifting fork was wore bad and I believe 4th gear and the shifting collar needs replaced. Tractor has to be split and power shift pulled to get back to the ranges where 4th gear is. Elvin also said they may need to replace some parts in power shift while it is out if they see some wore parts. We have split tractors in our shop , not sure we have the right employees to do the job now. Binkley and Hurst is estimating $3000 in labor. They also said that we will do no damage to the tractor if we continue to use it, just wont have 4th gear. Problem is the farms we have hay on spread across 20 miles. Home farm sits in the middle .


Maybe you need to hit one of the independent shops around. A lot of those guys have billing rates that are 1/2 to 2/3 that of the dealer.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

The farm I worked on in middle and high school in Minnesota bought a new 2590. Spent a lot of hours in the seat of that tractor.


----------

